# NY Home Needed for Injured Wild Baby Pigeon



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

Over the weekend a young pigeon fell out of a nest in the ceiling of a barn where I work. I still had my baby pigeon supplies, even though I no longer raise pigeons, and decided to give him a chance at life. He was seen by a vet on Monday who ruled out a broken leg. I honestly don't know what is wrong with the leg; it is not like any splay I have seen in the past. We are treating the leg like a splay anyway, per vet’s instructions, and I have been feeding baby bird formula and supplementing seed by hand. Yesterday someone decided to steal my feeding syringes, which I stupidly left in the barn near the cage that I’ve been keeping the pigeon in, and right now is not a good time for me to keep pets anyway, so if anyone in the NY area would like to take this guy in please let me know. He is in the Finger Lakes area. Other than the leg he seems very healthy. He is bright and alert and has beautiful beetle sheen on his feathers.


----------

